# looking for a gaming headset



## fezteh (Nov 21, 2011)

im willing to shell out around 300 dollars for it and so was wondering which headset do you for say... mw3   is the best one for around $300   thanks


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 22, 2011)

With mic or without?

Steelseries Siberia V2 will always get my recommendation, PC350/PC360 is also good if you have a bit more budget.

If you are willing to go without a built in mic, then the number of options you have become so numerous that I cannot really recommend one, it becomes a personal choice.


----------



## Frederik S (Nov 22, 2011)

The best headsets at the moment are Sennheiser PC360 and Beyerdynamic MMX300s. But you could get either the 32 ohm Beyerdynamic DT770s instead, the Audio-technica AD700s. Sennheiser HD555/595s are also good for gaming and are down in price due to the release of the 558/598s.


----------



## fezteh (Nov 23, 2011)

*s*

can these be used for console games like xbox ps3?


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 23, 2011)

you need to buy a 3.5mm to 2.5mm adapter and a splitter (3.5mm female to RCA male). check your other thread.


----------



## s{orpion (Nov 23, 2011)

for the sub-$300 range i highly recommend the Roccat Kave 5.1 surround sound headset.
(available around $100)

great positional audio, high quality, very comfortable, competitive price!

check this review:
http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/audio/roccat_kave_5_1_headset_review/1

Amazon has them 'in stock' for $109+free shipping
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004M17DC6/?tag=tec06d-20

have owned mine over a year and still love it!

note:  i have had over a dozen 5.1 headsets ... 
Turtle beach, Razer, Sennheiser, Tritton, SteelSeries, Zalman...
Roccat are superior in every aspect!
(Sennheiser are good... but not worth double/triple the price of comparable units.)

Regardless of brand or style... AVOID USB HEADSETS!
for the same money you get better sound quality from 3.5mm and hardware audio.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 23, 2011)

fyi i just bought a steel series 7h and really am not that impressed with it.  i cant recommend it. I was also led to believe it was 7.1 but really its stereo


----------



## Ra97oR (Nov 24, 2011)

Most if not all "7.1/5.1" headset are simply stereo headphone with a bad DSP simulating surround sound with two sub-par headphone drivers. 

Get some real hifi headphones, they are made to create a great soundstage and have far better sound. 

For 300USD, a Audio Technica AD700 + Asus Essence ST/STX is simply unbeatable.


----------



## s{orpion (Nov 24, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> Most if not all "7.1/5.1" headset are simply stereo headphone with a bad DSP simulating surround sound with two sub-par headphone drivers. /QUOTE]
> 
> not 'all'...
> 
> ...


----------



## Ra97oR (Nov 24, 2011)

s{orpion said:


> Ra97oR said:
> 
> 
> > Most if not all "7.1/5.1" headset are simply stereo headphone with a bad DSP simulating surround sound with two sub-par headphone drivers. /QUOTE]
> ...


----------

